
Ask HN: Not looking to change job, 2 potential opportunities, how to leverage? - throwawawa
I&#x27;m currently happy with my current position in an engineering role. I&#x27;ve got great working conditions and still motivated by my day-to-day tasks. The future also looks bright for the company.<p>I&#x27;m however getting e-mails from past colleagues (in 2 different companies) to talk about opportunities. I think these could easily work if I wanted to go through the process. I was wondering what would be the best way to leverage these to improve my current conditions e.g. compensation?<p>Thank you!
======
gigatexal
I’ve done this: you interview with the other companies and negotiate a good
offer — the best you can — and then see if your current employer will match or
beat it. Easy.

